# DJ hybrid for an older rider



## snmhanson (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I am 39 years old and a moderate level mountain biker. I have been keeping my eyes open for a hard tail to use for pump track and maybe a little dirt jumping. I'm getting a bit old to go down hard though so I'll probably be keeping it fairly close to the ground and not be trying anything too crazy - at least to start. My primary rationale for getting this bike is because the pump track is great exercise and is so much more fun that running on the treadmill. I've got plenty of land so I am hoping to build a nice little backyard track soon. I'll probably take the bike downhill a bit as well but not that often. I've got a good 6" bike and I have no interest in riding pure XC, so I guess I am looking for a kind of a versatile freeride/dirt-jump/all around HT bike. I am probably going to buy a frame initially and build it up like I did with my existing ride - I guess just prefer to roll my own.

Anyway, any suggestions on which frames I should consider? I really like the looks of the Transition Bank as well as the Intense Tazer HT and I just checked out the Yeti DJ which looks nice as well. Others I would consider if I could get a good enough deal are the Giant STP, Kona Shred or Stuff, SC Jackal or maybe a Specialized P. I am looking for a frame either used in nice condition or new if I can't find a good used one. Would also consider a used complete if I found a great deal and it was in good shape. Any suggestions on the above options or other possibilities?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

snmhanson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am 39 years old and a moderate level mountain biker. I have been keeping my eyes open for a hard tail to use for pump track and maybe a little dirt jumping. I'm getting a bit old to go down hard though so I'll probably be keeping it fairly close to the ground and not be trying anything too crazy - at least to start. My primary rationale for getting this bike is because the pump track is great exercise and is so much more fun that running on the treadmill. I've got plenty of land so I am hoping to build a nice little backyard track soon. I'll probably take the bike downhill a bit as well but not that often. I've got a good 6" bike and I have no interest in riding pure XC, so I guess I am looking for a kind of a versatile freeride/dirt-jump/all around HT bike. I am probably going to buy a frame initially and build it up like I did with my existing ride - I guess just prefer to roll my own.
> 
> ...


I recommend single speed for you. You already have geared bikes, so SS on this one will get you more in the zone.

The 2010 DK Asterik is on killer sale from the DK website. The DK is "hybrid-ish"although the word hybrid isn't quite right . . . geometry-wise it is slightly more like the more mtb-ish freeride dirt jumpers from a few years ago than some of the more bmx cruiser-ish dirt jumpers popular now. What I mean is, the seat tube is tall enough where you could run the seat up and actually pedal some distance. Also the back end is a normal mtb 16.25" rather than 15" and 15.5" which are designed to be ultra short. Also the Asterik has a normal bb drop, not a medium or high bb (which has a more bmx cruiser-ish feel). Yet, it's also a highly capable dirt jumper, all 4130 chromoly, Marzocchi fork, good crank set etc. etc. for a great price.










https://shop.dkbicycles.com/2010-DK-Asterik-Cyan-Blue/dp/B004EK8LWQ?ie=UTF8&id=2010%20DK%20Asterik%20Cyan%20Blue&field_product_site_launch_date_utc=-1y&field_availability=-1&field_browse=2485970011&searchSize=12&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=2485970011&refinementHistory=brandtextbin%2Csubjectbin%2Ccolor_map%2Cprice%2Csize_name&searchRank=salesrank

You can tell that something like the Eastern Thunderbird has a more compact back end, lower seat tube and lower top tube and a little bit shorter front end as well. For a shorter rider, or for someone who wants very bmx-ish handling I would recommend this bike. It's $899 on Jensonusa right now.
https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI267R01-Eastern+Thunderbird+Bike+2011.aspx










"Need Help with Bike Purchase"
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=651615

"Newb to urban/park"
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=540190

Bike Suggestions 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=534671

Looking into starting DJ 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=523801

looking to get into urban / dirt jump 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=511612

Looking for new Urban bike....Give me some options.
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=517454

DJ bike questions 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508623

EXAMPLES:

Medium Price Complete DJ/MTBMX bikes (550 to 750 range)
* Haro Thread, Steel Reserve
* DK Asterik
* Comencal Max Max 
* Mongoose Ritual
* Rocky Mountain Flow DJ

Higher Price Complete (750 - 1400)
* Specialized P1/P2/P3
* Giant STP
* Eastern Thunderbird, Eastern Nighttrain, Mad Dog
* Blackmarket 357, Riot, Soldier, Malice

High end Frames
* Blackmarket MOB
* Superco Charger
* Doberman
* NS Suburban
* Transition Trail or Park


----------



## snmhanson (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Seems you have been a great source for people in this section. I did check out some other threads before posting this, but since I am a bit older than the typical poster and not looking to get too far off the ground I wasn't sure if the other threads applied to me or not. Any other 35+ y/o DJ-style riders out there or am I going to be a bit of a novelty?

The DK looks interesting. A bit taller than what I was thinking, but maybe that is what I actually need. I'll look into it a bit more. On the other hand, the Eastern looks like a bit too dirt jumpy for what I am thinking - but what do I know? Forgot to mention in the initial post that I weight-in just above two bills and I'm 5' 10" so I need something that will hold up to my moderately-large girth. Hopefully I'll drop a few pounds (or twenty) once I get back into a regular riding schedule.

Thanks again,

Matt


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I had the DK Xenia/Asterik and it was very solid and all around fun bike. I'm 6'1" 205 also


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

The problem with a lot of bikes like this is that they are very DJ specific. I have a Specialized p1, and i love it for dirt jumping. Tons of fun. They are not all around bikes, i couldnt imagine riding my p1 on a real trail.

I am 6'2 and 220 and ive landed flat off 20+ foot gaps and only thing ive had to do so far is true the wheels. Get a 08 or 09 new DJ bike with cheap components, and make sure its singlespeed. If you end up liking it, then you can upgrade it the way you want. You would be suprised a lot of shops have these sitting around just call around a bit, usually they will let them go for cheap.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

snmhanson said:


> Any other 35+ y/o DJ-style riders out there or am I going to be a bit of a novelty?


You are not alone. I'm 48 and my ride buddy is 40. Have fun!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

38 yo with a Transition Double as my go-to bike. I also have a SE Stout 29er, but that is for when I don't feel like attacking stuff.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

While At Rome said:


> The problem with a lot of bikes like this is that they are very DJ specific. I have a Specialized p1, and i love it for dirt jumping. Tons of fun. They are not all around bikes, i couldnt imagine riding my p1 on a real trail.
> .


I know what you mean, but I think it kinda depends on the person-- I have done lots of xc trail rides on my Xenia.


----------



## snmhanson (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys. I am keeping my eyes open. I've got a bunch of other stuff that needs my financial attention (like getting a new bike for my son), so I'm not quite in a position where I could buy a new complete bike. I am currently looking for a great deal on a frame only or used complete. If nothing comes up, I'll probably just go for it in a couple months and either buy a frame and build it up or just a new complete. Now I have a better idea of what I am looking for though...

Matt


----------



## drivinjoe (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm 39 and bought a used STP frame and built up a single speeder. Super fun.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

Dude in the air is 41, guy ripping the berm is 32 and the guy behind the camera (me) is 40.


----------



## snmhanson (Apr 17, 2006)

Sweet! Where are you riding? Pretty much full-on BMX bikes?



pnj said:


> Dude in the air is 41, guy ripping the berm is 32 and the guy behind the camera (me) is 40.


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm 40 and have a '10 mongoose ritual dirt hi. I got a great deal on it a year ago. I ride around the subdivision on it. It's great for doing "urban" riding. Also have a motobecane outcast 29 1x9 for the trails.:thumbsup:


----------



## burn (Jun 6, 2011)

I got a 2010 Kona Cowan for $650 on craigslist complete and been adding a thing here or there. Bought it as a single speed. Can't argue with the price. Great for messing around, especially with a pump track. The short chainstay definitely makes it a lot easier on the pump track. As for all around XC, mmm.... might not be what you are looking for. Maybe a Transition TransAM. Not a dirt jumper, but definitely can handle more XC and other stuff. I test rode it around on jumps and some fun trails with drops and berms. Handled well and frame goes for about $600 new.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

36 year old who's pretty happy overall with his STP. Great for street, a bit heavy for the trail and annoying gears for the park but not a bad package if you need to do it all with one bike.


----------



## tlcrouch355 (Aug 2, 2008)

Any opinions on 2011 KHS DJ150? I can get one for around $600 from my lbs.


----------



## core attitude (Sep 16, 2011)

Did you ever get set up? For the record, I'm 46 with a P2, and almost done collecting parts for my Thunderbird SS build.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

43, with an Airborne Wingman DJ complete set up. Digging it for park/street and dirt, but doubt I'd ever take a "trail" ride with it. $800 plus shipping direct from Airborne...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Only 31 but for a lady I feel kind of old for the whole dj kind of thing anyway. I did buy an STP to take me from just XC into trying other stuff, well that bike probably changed spec more often than it was ridden. I've used it for commuting to having a go at DH before buying a proper DH dually. It was even an SS and a had a rigid fork on it at one stage (well right before I swapped it for a bmx lol)! But I was never really game to jump with it...funny considering it's primarily what it was designed for!

There isn't really a great deal of difference between a 1x9 geared bike and an SS, if you're just doing jumps and pump track and even DH there is really no reason you need gears (unless of course you're trying to race the clock).

Forget about your age, if you're on a relatively tight budget I would consider BMX as well.....if I wasn't so chicken I'd still have mine. They're pretty fun to grab and take for a quick lap around your own track or property, you could even get an almost top of the line bmx for what might be just an entry level DJ MTB. Just something to consider. Of course if you really are feeling your age then you might still prefer the forgiveness of suspension.
Of course you can't DH with a bmx and it's not as versatile as a DJ bike either, just depends what other bikes you have I guess.


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*45 and progressing on a DK Asterik.*

It's been a really nice and solid bike.
I have to advise buying a complete. Too many funky variables to make rolling your own worth the effort. There are 3 different bottom bracket formats being used now. Headset are pretty much the same.
Buy the DK from the website(super deal right now) and immediately tear it down and do a proper build on it. Forks will need more lube. Hubs will need grease if not sealed. Eliminate the master link if the chain was assembled with one. Wheels should be properly tensioned, etc.

Pump track kicks ass for fitness training.
Let me emphasize that... KICKS ASS!


----------



## secret agent (Apr 26, 2011)

I think the Santa Cruz Chameleon set up the proper way will work great for all the different things you want to do. I am getting closer to 50 than 40 and I picked one of these up 2 years ago to do exactly the kind of things you are talking about. I have a FOX fork that can can be set up from 70-110 mm of travel according to conditions. I take this bike to our local indoor park and do the pump track and box jumps and so on. I have taken it for some light DH and it performs perfectly with the right set of tires and shock set up. I was using a Kona Stuff before this bike. The stuff is not as agile for park type stuff, or as fast on the trails, but a bit better for dirt jumps. If you are not catching a lot of air the Chameleon is a very good bet. I find that the more street specific bikes are a bit too cramped, and you have to run a huge seatpost if you want to ride them around.

Chameleon - All Categories - Page 1 - Pinkbike.com Buy&Sell


----------



## ringding (Oct 9, 2011)

I am in the same boat as OP. I'm 42 years old and used to be an avid BMX freestyler and trials/urban rider. I am looking for a bike to get back in the game a bit but would also be decent for riding down to the local park with my wife and son. Been looking at mostly bikes like Specialized P2 and Santa Cruz Jackal just because they have a few gears and front brakes. Not going to get much jump time other than off picnic tables etc...

I guess I am up in the air about a single gear or a few gears???

I am about 5' 8" 210lbs....and yes I plan a losing a few when I start riding! ;-) My budget is definitely below 1000.00. 

My old rig was a GT Zaskar (circa 1995) fully customized for trials/urban bashing..16" frame. But I know technology has changed and frame geometries are completely different.

What size should I be looking for? etc...

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ringding said:


> I am in the same boat as OP. I'm 42 years old and used to be an avid BMX freestyler and trials/urban rider. I am looking for a bike to get back in the game a bit but would also be decent for riding down to the local park with my wife and son. Been looking at mostly bikes like Specialized P2 and Santa Cruz Jackal just because they have a few gears and front brakes. Not going to get much jump time other than off picnic tables etc...
> 
> I am about 5' 8" 210lbs....and yes I plan a losing a few when I start riding! ;-) My budget is definitely below 1000.00.
> 
> ...


You may want to consider a BMX 24" for the type of riding you're talking about. For dirt jumping and mtb trails I love my 26" MTBMX. Being a former bmx'er I was suspicious of suspension forks. Until I actually spent time on a good one. That said, for street and skatepark, BMX 24"s are very good and a better price. It just depends whether you want the squish or not. Check out cruiserrevolution.com. Also, the SUNDAY Model C (Ex and Pro) are on sale at empirebmx.com:

Empire BMX :: Sunday Model C EX bike - SALE $499.95


















As for sizing, you will find some confusing measurements out there. BMX measures the actual top tube from center of head tube to center of seat tube. Blackmarket and other mtbmx brands use this method. However, the more "mtb" style of measuring is "effective top tube" which involves a horizontal line from the head tube to where your seat would be if it was raised up to grip height.

At 5'8" a "Medium" will do well for you. Basically that means 22" actual top tube. But, it really doesn't matter too much--you could ride a Long/Large too. I'm 6'1" and ride the 22.5"tt Blackmarket MOB, and I have a friend who's only 5'6" or so and he rides the same frame. He used to ride the Eastern Nighttrain, but says he likes the longer Mob.


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

Buy a Specialized P24. I had one, it's sick. I've spent 30 some years on a 20 inch....

That P24 will get you back in the game quick. and after you ride it for a bit, you can decide what parts you may or may not want to swap out. It's pretty solid right out of the box.


----------



## ringding (Oct 9, 2011)

Awesome!! Thanks for the wealth of info!!!! Do you guys know if there is a stock MTBMX with front and rear disk brakes? either Mech or Hydro? I plan on doing a good bit of trials/urban on this rig as well.


----------



## ringding (Oct 9, 2011)

OK now I am thoroughly confused.....I really need to visit a bike shop and sit/ride some of these.....

I was just on fleabay and found a custom Yeti...I cannot post links yet so goto eBay and do a search for "Yeti DJ, 4X, Dirt Jump " exact phrase and it will pop up....I am looking for opinions?

Not big on the colors.....

Thanks!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ringding said:


> OK now I am thoroughly confused.....I really need to visit a bike shop and sit/ride some of these.....
> 
> I was just on fleabay and found a custom Yeti...I cannot post links yet so goto eBay and do a search for "Yeti DJ, 4X, Dirt Jump " exact phrase and it will pop up....I am looking for opinions?
> 
> ...


this is thread to answer all the "what's out there" questions....

https://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/pic-posts-only-no-discussion-lineup-2010-11-complete-dj-urban-mtbmx-bikes-707301.html

it sounds like if you want disc brakes and you have a trials background (but you still want an all-around bike and not just trials-specific), then an all-rigid bike like the Haro Steel Reserve 1.1, NS Holy 1, or the DK Asterik might be good. pretty sure you'll have to buy an aftermarket front disc. although, now that i look at those two bikes, it looks like they're both non-disc front hubs and no disc tab on the fork....

2011 DK Asterik $580:


----------



## ringding (Oct 9, 2011)

WOW!! I really like those bikes!!.... That looks like me all the way around..except for the front brakes! Man if any of those had front disc I would be sold! Can they be converted cheap? I assume I am looking at new front fork with disk brake tabs...then a front brake system...oh and a new hub/rim? Hmmm.....is it worth it?


----------



## ringding (Oct 9, 2011)

OK after doing some research....the NS Holy 1 does have v-brake tabs on the front fork which is ok for now. After all I am just getting back into it and don't really need the best...yet. ;-) Unfortunately, I cannot find one for sale anywhere.....


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

ringding said:


> WOW!! I really like those bikes!!.... That looks like me all the way around..except for the front brakes! Man if any of those had front disc I would be sold! Can they be converted cheap? I assume I am looking at new front fork with disk brake tabs...then a front brake system...oh and a new hub/rim? Hmmm.....is it worth it?


you would want a disc-brake compatible rigid fork. like this DMR Trailblade:

BTI | 26-29" Rigid Forks from DMR

or Identiti Rebate:
BTI | 26-29" Rigid Forks from Identiti (page 1)

actually the Haro Steel Reserve does have a front brake tab on the fork:








Haro Bikes - Freestyle MTB - Steel Reserve 1.1 - Archives 2011
they don't say whether the front hub is also disc brake friendly, but it would be pretty stupid if it wasn't.


----------



## ringding (Oct 9, 2011)

How's this setup? Worth the coin? pinkbike.com/buysell/935370/


----------



## ringding (Oct 9, 2011)

In the process of purchasing this one....

I figure it'll fit all my needs at this stage of the game.....seems built like a tank...and from what I can tell its got some pretty sweet components. What do you think?

Full Specs:
DMR 26" street bike (unique custom build) - Pinkbike.com

Quick pic:


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

i'm 34, and i just found a size large 2010 SC jackal on CL (i'm 6' and 150 lbs w/o gear). my primary reason to get this bike was to have something to ride the local pump track on, and learn how to clear the small table tops--but also be able to XC/trail ride in inclement weather

it came set up as a single speed, and only a single brake, but i put on a 9 spd cassette and rear shifters, and both brakes. 

i dunno, even riding around the parking lot, this thing is just super fun. its fun to pump over speed bumps, and practice proper form while dropping off curbs (stuff i never cared about before) i even find myself practicing trackstands in the kitchen, ha ha. i've also taken it on one trail ride and had a blast (although the 1x9 kicked my ass oh the climbs---i've gotten used to the 3x9 setup on my blur LT).

i would definitely recommend something like this as a screw around, pump track, urban type bike--its loads of fun...


----------



## bamacrazy (May 9, 2004)

I have the rigid Surly Instigator forks and like them a lot. They have tabs for disk brakes or canti's.


----------



## ringding (Oct 9, 2011)

Well...the DMR above is paid for and on the way....ended up getting it for 600.00 shipped! I feel that is a pretty good deal considering the components. Now I can't wait to get on it!!!


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

secret agent said:


> I think the Santa Cruz Chameleon set up the proper way will work great for all the different things you want to do. I am getting closer to 50 than 40 and I picked one of these up 2 years ago to do exactly the kind of things you are talking about. I have a FOX fork that can can be set up from 70-110 mm of travel according to conditions. I take this bike to our local indoor park and do the pump track and box jumps and so on. I have taken it for some light DH and it performs perfectly with the right set of tires and shock set up. I was using a Kona Stuff before this bike. The stuff is not as agile for park type stuff, or as fast on the trails, but a bit better for dirt jumps. If you are not catching a lot of air the Chameleon is a very good bet. I find that the more street specific bikes are a bit too cramped, and you have to run a huge seatpost if you want to ride them around.
> 
> I'm 41 and just got a Chameleon complete with V-brakes for $500.00. It weighs 28 lbs and is lot's of fun to ride on my pump track. It has all the gears and a full length seatpost so it can be ridden for just about anything. Really cool bike.


----------



## eadidas (Sep 12, 2010)

* You concern is understandable, several other companies have introduced bikes to big box stores and the main problem is they let the quality go. There is a WalMart line (while yes is a big box bike, the quality is still higher than what is typically there, we didn’t just put our name on junk) but we are still keeping a separate higher end IBD line, and aftermarket parts, including American made product. Hopefully people realize also, that special ordering a few bikes over the year isn’t support. In this economy I have heard may excuses that bikes are slow to move at IBD’s. so they will order it when the kid wants it, but are afraid to stock it. They would rather play it safe and order from a larger company that makes BMX, Road, Comfort, and MTB bikes. That is their business, they are allowed to run it as they wish. But this is our business, and as changing with the economy, we are now offering our bikes to more customers than ever. What if a kid goes to a shop and wants an entry level bike, but the shop doesn’t want to stock low end bikes…… *What if a kid does get the DK General Lee for $149, then realizes he loves BMX, get a few magazines, goes to a bike shop or mail order and upgrades parts, then get a higher end bike, is that a bad thing? We have a lot of shops that fully stock and support the brand, and are happy of the benefits this has brought them. We are offering the General Lee to 
bike shops as well. Retail for a dealer is a little more, they want a better margin, and at $169 its only $20 more than WalMart, a lot of shops find this very easy to explain cause 
they offer free service with the purchase. Many dealers are very happy to have a bike 
under $200 to sell. So does that make our entry level WalMart bike IBD quality for the 
price? I suggest you take a look at one in person yourself.

*
* Eric, if you have any other questions or concerns, feel free to email me back. To sum it up, we are now expanding our line to offer a decent entry level bike, we are not taking away anything that we have built up over the past 30 years. The Asterik is a great bike, and not available at WalMart, so does that immediately make it bad? I bet the same people who are making comments are the same people that have an Apple iPhone, use a Canon Camera, or play an Xbox360, what do these items have in common, they are the most popular in their industry, and are all available at your local WalMart.
*
*
*
Jesse Klein
DK Bicycle Company
System Cycle Supply
Sales/Warranty








800.332.9237


----------



## eadidas (Sep 12, 2010)

I love my DK astrick! Following e-mail from DK when I found out Huffy bought DK, and went to WalMart!!!!!I was very worried!
!


eadidas said:


> * You concern is understandable, several other companies have introduced bikes to big box stores and the main problem is they let the quality go. There is a WalMart line (while yes is a big box bike, the quality is still higher than what is typically there, we didn't just put our name on junk) but we are still keeping a separate higher end IBD line, and aftermarket parts, including American made product. Hopefully people realize also, that special ordering a few bikes over the year isn't support. In this economy I have heard may excuses that bikes are slow to move at IBD's. so they will order it when the kid wants it, but are afraid to stock it. They would rather play it safe and order from a larger company that makes BMX, Road, Comfort, and MTB bikes. That is their business, they are allowed to run it as they wish. But this is our business, and as changing with the economy, we are now offering our bikes to more customers than ever. What if a kid goes to a shop and wants an entry level bike, but the shop doesn't want to stock low end bikes&#8230;&#8230; *What if a kid does get the DK General Lee for $149, then realizes he loves BMX, get a few magazines, goes to a bike shop or mail order and upgrades parts, then get a higher end bike, is that a bad thing? We have a lot of shops that fully stock and support the brand, and are happy of the benefits this has brought them. We are offering the General Lee to
> bike shops as well. Retail for a dealer is a little more, they want a better margin, and at $169 its only $20 more than WalMart, a lot of shops find this very easy to explain cause
> they offer free service with the purchase. Many dealers are very happy to have a bike
> under $200 to sell. So does that make our entry level WalMart bike IBD quality for the
> ...


----------

